# OpenWRT -> [mkfs-ext4] Error 1: Value too large for defined data type



## Meisterzunge (12. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

ich bekomme wenn ich "make -j1 V=99" ausführe folgenden fehler:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
...
cp -fpR /home/marco/openwrt/build_dir/target-arm_cortex-a7+vfp_uClibc-0.9.33.2_eabi/linux-brcm2708_bcm2709/linux-4.1.3/arch/arm/boot//Image /home/marco/openwrt/build_dir/target-arm_cortex-a7+vfp_uClibc-0.9.33.2_eabi/linux-brcm2708_bcm2709/Image;
touch /home/marco/openwrt/build_dir/target-arm_cortex-a7+vfp_uClibc-0.9.33.2_eabi/linux-brcm2708_bcm2709/linux-4.1.3/.image
make -C image compile install TARGET_BUILD=
make[5]: Entering directory `/home/marco/openwrt/target/linux/brcm2708/image'
make[5]: Nothing to be done for `compile'.
mkdir -p /home/marco/openwrt/build_dir/target-arm_cortex-a7+vfp_uClibc-0.9.33.2_eabi/linux-brcm2708_bcm2709/tmp
# Use symbolic permissions to avoid clobbering SUID/SGID/sticky bits
find /home/marco/openwrt/build_dir/target-arm_cortex-a7+vfp_uClibc-0.9.33.2_eabi/root-brcm2708 -type f -not -perm /0100 -not -name 'ssh_host*' -not -name 'shadow' -print0 | xargs -r -0 chmod u+rw,g+r,o+r
find /home/marco/openwrt/build_dir/target-arm_cortex-a7+vfp_uClibc-0.9.33.2_eabi/root-brcm2708 -type f -perm /0100 -print0 | xargs -r -0 chmod u+rwx,g+rx,o+rx
find /home/marco/openwrt/build_dir/target-arm_cortex-a7+vfp_uClibc-0.9.33.2_eabi/root-brcm2708 -type d -print0 | xargs -r -0 chmod u+rwx,g+rx,o+rx
install -d -m0755 /home/marco/openwrt/build_dir/target-arm_cortex-a7+vfp_uClibc-0.9.33.2_eabi/root-brcm2708/tmp /home/marco/openwrt/build_dir/target-arm_cortex-a7+vfp_uClibc-0.9.33.2_eabi/root-brcm2708/overlay
chmod 1777 /home/marco/openwrt/build_dir/target-arm_cortex-a7+vfp_uClibc-0.9.33.2_eabi/root-brcm2708/tmp
rm -f /home/marco/openwrt/build_dir/target-arm_cortex-a7+vfp_uClibc-0.9.33.2_eabi/linux-brcm2708_bcm2709/rpi-2-b-kernel.bin
cp /home/marco/openwrt/build_dir/target-arm_cortex-a7+vfp_uClibc-0.9.33.2_eabi/linux-brcm2708_bcm2709/vmlinux /home/marco/openwrt/build_dir/target-arm_cortex-a7+vfp_uClibc-0.9.33.2_eabi/linux-brcm2708_bcm2709/rpi-2-b-kernel.bin
*/home/marco/openwrt/staging_dir/host/bin/make_ext4fs -l 3774873600 -b 4096 -i 200000 -m 0  /home/marco/openwrt/build_dir/target-arm_cortex-a7+vfp_uClibc-0.9.33.2_eabi/linux-brcm2708_bcm2709/root.ext4 /home/marco/openwrt/build_dir/target-arm_cortex-a7+vfp_uClibc-0.9.33.2_eabi/root-brcm2708/*
*open: Value too large for defined data type
make[5]: *** [mkfs-ext4] Error 1*
make[5]: Leaving directory `/home/marco/openwrt/target/linux/brcm2708/image'
make[4]: *** [install] Error 2
make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/marco/openwrt/target/linux/brcm2708'
make[3]: *** [install] Error 2
make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/marco/openwrt/target/linux'
make[2]: *** [target/linux/install] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/marco/openwrt'
make[1]: *** [/home/marco/openwrt/staging_dir/target-arm_cortex-a7+vfp_uClibc-0.9.33.2_eabi/stamp/.target_install] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/marco/openwrt'
make: *** [world] Fehler 2
---------------------------------------------------------------
Die wichtigen Stellen sind fett gedruckt.

Kann mir jemand bei diesem Fehler weiter helfen?
Danke und Gruß


----------

